# Jeff's Rub vs Meat Church



## Whistle

I am wanting to do a brisket (12 pounds) next weekend and looking for a good rub for it. I've purchased the recipe for Jeff and wondered if I should try it or try Meat Church.

I have been seeing a lot of people using Meat Church over on the face of books.

What rub are you guys using on your brisket? This will be my first time.


----------



## johnmeyer

For some reason, I've never gotten around to smoking a brisket. However, when I finally do, I will most definitely be using either Jeff's original rub, or his Texas rub. I think the original rub would be a good choice and is probably what I'd use. 

I am not familiar with "Meat Church," so I can't give you a comparison.


----------



## JC in GB

I like Jeff's rub on most things.  I prefer his Texas style rub on beef.

For brisket I use this rub.  Not sure who invented it but works real well on brisket.

Oklahoma Style Brisket rub:

1/4 cup (4 tablespoons) paprika
3 tablespoons garlic powder
3 tablespoons celery salt
2 tablespoons salt
2 tablespoons packed dark brown sugar
2 tablespoons ground cumin
2 tablespoons pure chili powder
1 tablespoon granulated sugar
1 tablespoon dried oregano
1 tablespoon freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoon ground white pepper
2 teaspoons cayenne pepper


----------



## oldsmokerdude

I also use Jeff's Texas rub on my brisket. Pretty darn good.


----------



## Nole4L

I haven't used Jeff's Rub but started using Meat Church "Holy Gospel" a few months ago.  It's excellent and worth a try if you're looking for something new.


----------



## weev

I have used Jeffs rub on briskets and its really good but the last few I just did salt and pepper and those were great also


----------



## radio

Tried a few rubs on brisket and went back to nothing but salt and pepper.  No onion, no garlic and nothing else to mask the flavor of all that beefy goodness.
Nothing wrong with a rub if you prefer the flavor of it more than the taste of the meat


----------



## fivetricks

Another vote here for Jeff's Texas rub. Sugar doesn't do anything for beef IMHO.


----------



## DustyJoe84

I like good ol SnP on my beef personally. I do not like any sweet flavors to beef at all.


----------



## texomakid

I think Meat Church, Holy Cow & Holy Gospel are very good rubs and I use them a lot but I really like the Texas Rub recipe about as good as any rub I've used on Brisket. SPOG with a twist. Jeff did good with that combination. It works great with brisket. So many rubs.........


----------



## Thomas The Tank

Can’t go wrong with Jeff’s Texas Rub, I have used it the majority of my brisket cooks.


----------



## desertlites

Kosher Salt- Cracked black pepper and a hint of Cayenne is all I use on brisket. learned that from Many of Texans.


----------



## pc farmer

Another fan of Jeffs texas rub.


----------



## Whistle

Well I just said the heck with it and bought two things of the Meat Church Holy Cow rub and then bought a second brisket.

Figured I will do one with Jeff's Texas Rub and another using the Holy Cow rub. :D


----------



## BoilerBBQ

Whistle said:


> Well I just said the heck with it and bought two things of the Meat Church Holy Cow rub and then bought a second brisket.
> 
> Figured I will do one with Jeff's Texas Rub and another using the Holy Cow rub. :D



Great, now you can tell us which one is better.  I suspect both will be great.


----------



## SmokinAl

Looking forward to hearing your comparison.
After hearing @gary s talk about Texas brisket, I have been using only S&P.
Once in a while I will add some garlic & onion powder.
However Jeff's rub is really good!
I guess it all comes down to personal preference.
Al


----------



## hb99

I use Montreal Steak Seasoning...


EDIT:  May 10 - I just trimmed a 10# brisket.  I separated the point from the flat and used the seasoning above.  I also prepped 2 (8# each) Pork Butts.  

I'll be smoking tomorrow while mowing the lawn.  My lawn takes about 4-4.5 hours if I mow by myself.  The time is cut in half if SWMBO helps.


----------



## texomakid

Here's a 16.5# Select whole packer brisket I picked up at the local Brookshires yesterday for $2.59/lbs.
Gave it a good rinse with cold water & trimmed about 3/4 lbs of fat off before covering it with a very generous layer & fresh batch of Jeff's Texas Rub - straight up as per the recipe but I used a Chipotle Chili Power. Point blank there are a lot of rubs out there and I plan to try as many as I can while I'm alive and smoking but Jeff's Texas Rub is as good as it gets.







I put it in the Yoder set on 220 deg filled with Cooking Pellets' Hickory pellets & a 12" AMPS full of Hickory & Mesquite just smokin' away for a little added smoke flavor over the 1st 5 hours or so. Temp probes in the middle of the point and the flank as you can see in the photos. Now I've loaded the yoder for an all nighter with a goal of 203 (the perfect temp!!!!!!) 200 to 215 works like a charm. Then I plan to turn the point into burnt ends. This could be epic!


----------



## pc farmer

Thread cleaned up cause I made a mistake.   Sorry Texo


----------



## eclipse31satx

i have jeff rib rub and BBQ sauce recipes.  where do i find his original and texas rub recipes?


----------



## fivetricks

Smoking-meats.com


----------



## johnmeyer

eclipse31satx said:


> i have jeff rib rub and BBQ sauce recipes.  where do i find his original and texas rub recipes?


When I bought the recipes I got all three: original rub, Texas rub, and BBQ sauce. Send him an email if you didn't get them all.


----------

